# Crochet Baby Blanket - Princessa Blanket -



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Princessa Crochet Blanket is just stunning baby blanket, you will learn how to make this wonderful blanket step by step with my pattern instructions, include lots of pictures

pattern and more picture here
http://www.etsy.com/listing/280368430/crochet-pattern-blanket-baby-princessa?ref=shop_home_active_1

$7.50
Instant download pdf pattern

And for any questions or additional help do not hesitate to contact me
Thank you!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's adorable!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

liliacraftparty said:


> Princessa Crochet Blanket is just stunning baby blanket, you will learn how to make this wonderful blanket step by step with my pattern instructions, include lots of pictures
> 
> pattern and more picture here
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/280368430/crochet-pattern-blanket-baby-princessa?ref=shop_home_active_1
> ...


Flowers for a Spring baby. Lovely!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Flowers for a Spring baby. Lovely!


Yes! is perfect for spring! great blanket pattern
Thank you!
Lilia


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

What a beautiful blanket. Too bad I don't have any little girls to knit/crochet for.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

What part of Italy do you live in? My daughter and her family are moving to Sicily for a year to help with the displaced refugees. I haven't been able to find much info on Sicily thru the internet.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

CarolA said:


> What part of Italy do you live in? My daughter and her family are moving to Sicily for a year to help with the displaced refugees. I haven't been able to find much info on Sicily thru the internet.


hi, I´m in north Italy, just 10 minutes from Venice, Sicily is gorgeous, lot to see, history and people and food are great.
I can´t believe you daughter moved to Sicily to help with the refugees, is a big problem, difficult and not easy to handle that, good luck!


----------



## mary peacock (Aug 29, 2015)

What beautiful workmanship, welldone.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

mary peacock said:


> What beautiful workmanship, welldone.


Thank you Mary!

:thumbup:


----------

